# Hello from Northumberland. 1st POI up in the borders @)



## rosebubble (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi all, we are Rosebubble, 1st time campervaners, but hardened campers! 

DId our 1st POI the other night on our 1st outing with our old Renault traffic. Seemingly we landed in quite a nice spot thats on the POI list, (we weren't full members when we when away.)

Feel like we got lucky with outstanding weather and these spectacular views on our 1st adventure.

Hope we can find some more like this!

CR Wauchope Forest 2 (B6357) (Borders)





Happy camping all.

RB


----------



## GinaRon (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome and what a wonderful start to your campervan adventures, happy and safe travelling   :cheers:


----------



## TWS (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi RB & welcome ! Which part of Northumberland are you from ? I'm across near Morpeth.


----------



## hpold (Apr 20, 2014)

TWS said:


> Hi RB & welcome ! Which part of Northumberland are you from ? I'm across near Morpeth.


Hi welcome and keep on trucking


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 20, 2014)

Cracking view


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hooray for you.  I recently did my first wild camping but did not use POIs I found my own which seemed really easy. I think being small and blue helps. One was the car park of a rural church in the middle of the week.


----------



## eurodat (Apr 20, 2014)

Gorgeous view!! We are taking our van to Northumbria on Tuesday for a week and will also be seeking out amazing spots like that one.  Can't wait!


----------



## rosebubble (Apr 20, 2014)

cheers all we are not far from Corbridge.


----------



## TWS (Apr 21, 2014)

rosebubble said:


> cheers all we are not far from Corbridge.



Great stuff ! I was born at Dilston & brought up in Hexham ! Great part of the world is the Tyne Valley ! Enjoy your wildcamping


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.

Happy wilding.

:fun::fun::camper::fun::fun:


----------



## sillysuzy (Apr 22, 2014)

*More Northumbrians*

Hiya we are newbies too and from near Hexham. Just starting with a small motorhome (or as we describe it a campervan with a toilet). Northumberland is a beautiful county with so much to offer. :rabbit:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 23, 2014)

rosebubble said:


> cheers all we are not far from Corbridge.



Hi and welcome, rosebubble :wave: 

My sister has just bought a house in Corbridge and will be moving in later this year when it's all fixed up 
She's moved a long way - all the way from Hexham! :lol-053:

Nice part of the world


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 23, 2014)

Many poi's like that one go enjoy.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 23, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi and welcome what a cracking place to start your wilding enjoy have fun and come to a meet.:camper:


----------



## Toonman (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to the madhouse. Don't take people on here to seriously as most are helpfull but very twisted in the mind. 

You are making me feel very homesick with that picture as I am originally from near Seaton Delaval but am exiled to the flat lands as a missionary. (It is hard to teach these southerners that the best of this land lies above the Humber).:mad1::mad2:


----------



## crazycamper (Apr 27, 2014)

rosebubble said:


> Hi all, we are Rosebubble, 1st time campervaners, but hardened campers!
> 
> DId our 1st POI the other night on our 1st outing with our old Renault traffic. Seemingly we landed in quite a nice spot thats on the POI list, (we weren't full members when we when away.)
> 
> ...


 hi rb hope u enjoy urselfs im new to this aswell and just joined this site im from northumberland a place called bedlington hav a safe journey regards


----------



## crazycamper (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi all nice veiw rb we are from northumberland aswell place called bedlington and new to this just joined as full member so tryin to find my way round this site so happy camping stay safe


----------

